# Defense against Sand Flies/Biting midges



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

So just wondering if anyone has anything tips to not get eaten alive by Sand Flies while fishing the early morning or late evenings. Usually I can put up with it.. but some some fishing spots are just swarming with these things making the areas un-fishable. I usually like to fish in sandals, shorts and a tee-shirt due to the hot weather so all my limbs become a free buffet. Normal OFF spray doesn't seem to help that well, any advice appreciated..


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Oil up with Skin-So-Soft


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

west wind brings the flies, not really any spray gonna help against those beach flies, I have a light pair of pants in my tackle bag that ill put on if they are bad...geo


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey Spec, have you got personal experience with that Avon Skin-so-Soft? Reviews look promising. Will it wash away in the water or will the sand scrub it off?


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

I used it before and it works great.... also keeps ticks off if you go in the woods a lot, they make a spray in a green can for bugs and insects made by Avon.... I can't remember the name.
Here's a link to a home made spray for no see-ums nats that might work https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btcx_JRlQns


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Skin so soft isn't bad as long as you don't mind smelling like your grandmother. Deep woods off works as well as anything I've ever used.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

backwoods cutter, its the best I've found, but bullfrog ain't bad, just use the highest percentage of deet you can find.
js


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

I'm going with Mosi Guard. It''s A natural repellant. That has lemon and eucalyptus oil with citronella.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Let's add A UVGI with some aloe to the lemon, eucalyptus oil and citronella.
That will make for one heck of A concoction.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

No product containing DEET will do a thing to prevent sand gnats from biting or repel them. Smoke from a cigar or cigarette will help to keep them at bay but the oil of skin so soft keeps them from being able to bite. They simply get trapped in it. Truth be told probably any oil would work from olive oil to peanut to grapeseed


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I hang a strip of flypaper on the truck. I still get bit but some of 'em pay the ultimate penalty. Hee hee hee...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Stand with your feet in the water... 

JAM


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

I have always had good luck using Off Botanicals. It used to only come in lotion but now they have a spray. It keeps the marsh monsters off at OBX so I think it would work close to anywhere.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

only thing I ever found that worked was getting in my truck and leaving till the wind changed


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

JAM said:


> Stand with your feet in the water...
> 
> JAM


Damn you with your simple logic again. .


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

I think I'll take a trip to Dicks Sporting goods and see what they have. Probably try some fishing weekend morning and see how it works.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Vinnx said:


> I think I'll take a trip to Dicks Sporting goods and see what they have. Probably try some fishing weekend morning and see how it works.


Im telling you unless you stand in the water or wear pants and sneakers nothing will help much to make a difference, ive used 100% deet bug spray before and that wasn't even much help, but good luck with your search....geo


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

vinnx said:


> i think i'll take a trip to dicks sporting goods and see what they have.


what for???


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

speckhunter80 said:


> what for???


For repellent lol. The Avon stuff looks like it'll have to be ordered online and I wanna go morning fishing this weekend, not enough time for shipping. 

But guys, check it out. I picked up this at the local DSG.

http://www.amazon.com/Sawyer-Premiu...21&sr=8-1&keywords=insect+repellent+picaridin

Now.. never heard of this product before or of Picaridin. So I used some deduction techniques even Sherlock would be proud of.. the shelf was STOCKED with all the OFF branded stuff, Botanicals, SPF, Deep Woods, Cutter etc. This Sawyer item only had 2 bottles left, and the other Sawyer Picaridin Aerosol had some missing from the shelf.. so either they haven't restocked in a while, or it works so well they've got a lot of repeat buyers. The package also mentioned "safe for fishing gear" which had me a little concerned because why would they have to advertise that? Came home and did some research and it seems DEET may have some negative melting effects on some plastics and rubber, which are materials some of my gear contains lol. 

I'll let ya know if it works this weekend!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Picaridin has been shown to have some benefits for misquitoes but never worked for me with sand gnats

http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/Picaridintech.pdf


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Cover as much of your skin as you can. Wear long sleeves. Spray your clothes with Deet. Wear a hat. Wear sun gloves on your hands. SOS on your face, neck, ears etc.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

fish when when the wind's onshore!
may equal more fish too...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I lived on the coast in Mississippi and the noseeums were the worst the only way to keep them off was baby oil, they stick but can't bite. Now I fish the blackwater swamp on the eastern shore of MD and the hugs there are bad also but the biting flies don't like dryer sheets. I keep a baggie with some in it on my kayak and put a couple out when the bugs get bad.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

You could rub sugar water all over your body this weekend and it wouldn't matter winds gonna be outa e/ne no need for bug spray


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

"besides she bitches about the mosquito's
she says down there, there is nothing to do
the goddamn phone never stops ringing
he'll try the service in a day maybe two"


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

wear the shirt you had on the day before and a bounce dryer sheet tucked in the collar around the back of the neck.
also _SKIN SO SOFT Bug Guard Plus_, that stuff works !


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

So the stuff I bought worked.. got out the car and was immediately swarmed by sand flies but nothing bit me. That is.... until I got out on the beach and parts of me got wet, which washed away the stuff and I got bit in those places ><

Is Skin So Soft water proof in a way? If not then ya.. I'll have to invest in some new clothing lol.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

I say we test my stuff on this guy.


----------

